# what shampoo do you use



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi i use bio-groom shampoo super white 
and for conditioners i use crown royale
what product do you think is best?thank you


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite products that I've tried are all of the Nature Specialties products.

I use the Plum Silky Shampoo, and the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe Conditioner. I also use their Quicker Slicker. Occasionally (1x per month) I use Chris Christensen White on White shampoo as a clarifying shampoo to strip the coat, and then follow with the Plum Silky & conditioner.

I'm considering trying the Pure Paws line, but I'm waiting to see what a few others think about it before ordering.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I use NS also. I switch it up every now and then with Pantene Ice so the hair doesn't get use to the same shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I use Pantene or Dove Go Fresh shampoo and conditioner for myself and the little ones in short coat; and Crown Royale for those in long coat. Occasionally I will use Tropiclean Awapuhi White shampoo on the short coats (every 8 weeks or so) and CC Clean Start shampoo on the long coats (every 4-6 weeks).


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I always change them around. I used to use pet silk which i liked but thought it was quite over priced. Not sure what its like in the US but cos only a few places online sell it in the UK they tend to hike the price up!!

I sometimes use a white shampoo from pets at home or Tropiclean , ive found them better than some of the expensive ones ive got but it drys out the coat so only use it now and again. Often i just use baby shampoo and conditioner which works just as well and leaves them all soft and pretty smelling 

Ive just bought the small kit of ice on ice white with the shampoo, conditioner etc but they only had their bath on friday so not tried it yet


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm currently using either CCS day to day or pet silk with CCS day to day conditioner on Milo - I think the CCS suits his coat better.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Enough for a will*

I have enough shampoos and conditioner to be a part of my will....with that said ones I like the most when I am showing my dogs is (human hair products )Sunsilk (Thermasilk) heat activated shampoo and conditioner. Of course diluted. One of the dog products I like is Coat Handlers conditioner. For my cut down dogs I add human body spray to enjoy the scent when hugging my dogs. It is an expensive pleasure but I look at the clearance aisle all the time to see if any are there. I found some recently at Wal Mart that is wow-- Lavendar scent and the brand is Skin below the chin. Jeanne


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

John Paul is our weekly shampoo and conditioner.
My Matrix/Biolage is for when I think Toby needs to smell extra fresh or be extra soft.
Pet Silk is used when I want him extra white and bright.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used to use john paul, but I just tried dove go fresh and it is AMAZING!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not too picky on shampoo because I strip my coats all the time due to the dirt they run agility in. That will absolutely dry your dog's coat and skin out so I don't recommend it. 
I use any people conditioner on Roo (puppy cut) and Crown Royal on Soda (in coat).


----------

